# Problem mit ASUS GPU-Tweak



## Flexsist (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

Wie im Titel erwähnt hab ich ein Problem mit dem Software-Tool ASUS GPU-Tweak 2.4.9.2, es geht um folgendes:

Wenn ich die GPU übertakte und dazu die Spannung anhebe zB. 1190 MHz bei 1263mV, setzt GPU-Tweak auch für den 2D Modus (300Mhz) die Spannung von 0875mV auf 1263mV. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie oder warum das so ist, ich hätte nur gern eine lösung des Problems. Wenn ich versuche die Spannung wieder zurückzusetzen, und dann auf APPLY klicke, spingt sie wieder hoch auf die 3D Modus Spannung. 


Das Bios flashen wäre vermutlich so eine Lösung, doch bevor ich es mit 1190Mhz oder noch mehr flashe, würd ich die Takte schon vorher gern noch einem Härtetest unterziehen. Bis jetzt lief sie aber ganz gut damit. 
Und ja ich weiß, beim flashen erlischt die Garantie, aber die is ja eh schon dahin da ich die WLP getauscht hab, was die GPU gleich mal bis zu 20°C kühler gemacht hat.

Bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine ASUS Radeon R9 270X DC2T @ 1120 MHz Standard-(OC)-takt.

Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen dass sich die Graka im Furmark auf den AMD Referenztakt von 1050 MHz runterschraubt. Egal ob übertaktet (1190 MHz) oder "nicht" (1120Mhz). In dem Bench betrug die Maximal Temparatur 66°C.
Installiert ist der AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta9.2 for Windows®​
Win7 x64 Ultimate

PS.: Ich strebe folgende Taktraten an für die Graka, 1250 MHz für die GPU und 6000 MHz für den Ram, ist das überhaupt machbar mit der Karte? Ich hab schonmal rumprobiert, nur die GPU getaktet, auf 1250 MHz mit voller Spannung 1294mV die GPU-Tweak(?) zu bieten hat und 0120% Powertarget, wurde leider instabil, DX fehler in Games, Neustarts usw..

Achja, ich würde gerne eine Wakü verbauen, finde aber keine für die Graka, hat da jemand ne idee?? Vielleicht eine von den HD7XXX?

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Flexsist (11. November 2013)

*UPDATE*

Haha, wies der Zufall so will, für das runtertakten im Furmark hab ich glaub ich das Problem gefunden, RadeonPro war schuld, habs jetzt einfach mal gekillt vorm Bench, und er lief durch (60sek) mit 1200 Mhz. 4447 points, mein neuer persönlicher Highscore, 3 Points mehr. 

Bleibt das GPU-Tweak 2D / 3D Problem.

Und vielleicht hat der eine oder andere noch ein paar nützliche Tips, würd mich freuen. 

*UPDATE 2*

Neuer Persönlicher HighScore im Furmark!!!
(720 Preset)

SCORE:4745 points (79 FPS, 60000 ms) 78°C
GPU @ 1200 MHz, 1294mV, vRAM @ 6000 MHz, Powertarget 120%





MfG Flexsist


----------



## Flexsist (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo geschultes ASUS-Fachpersonal, 

Ich hab noch ein Fehler im GPU-Tweak bemerkt, der mich auch schon länger nervt.
Und zwar gehts es um die benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve. Da mir die Karte mit Auto Einstellungen zu heiß wurde hab ich das Lüftersteuerungs-Profil bearbeitet. ab 30°C = 30% lüfter usw...ab 80°C gehts dann auf 100%, was noch nie vorkam.
egal....*der eigentliche Fehler ist*, das diese benutzerdefinierte Einstellung irgendwann einfach wieder weg ist. Wenn man im GPU-Tweak auf Benutzerdefiniert klickt, bzw auf das Zahnrad, ist da keine Kurve mehr im raster, nix, was auch die Lüftersteuerung beeinflusst. Es ist also nicht nur ein optisches Anzeige-Problem innerhalb der Software. Wäre echt nett wenn da mal endlich Abhilfe geschaffen wird, das Problem besteht schon seit etlichen Versionen, eigentlich schon immer, seit ich das Tool nutze. Ich bin auch nicht der einzige, beim Kumpel ist es genau das selbe. Unten hab ich euch nochmal eine Grafik hinzugefügt, wie das dann aussieht.

PS. Das 2D/3D Spannungs-Problem ist seit (soweit ich weiß) Version 2.5.2.3 behoben. Danke dafür!!! *STIMMT DOCH NICHT* hab grad bemerkt das es nur augenscheinlich weg ist, in GPU-Tweak, andere tools geben eine viel höhere spannung an...wie GPU-Z zb.

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Chimera (20. Januar 2014)

Zuerst mal: das Problem mit der Lüfterkurve hat ich anfangs aus, bis ich den Trick rausfand: Lüftersteuerung so einstellen wie gewohnt und als Profil speichern. Beim nächsten Mal einfach das Profil wählen und schon kommt die gewünschte Einstellung. Wurd mir aber 1) zu blöd und 2) zu umständlich, weshalb ich zu altgewohntem zurückkehrte: Evga PrecisionX. Hat zwar nicht so ein tolles GPU-Z mit an Bord, aber wenigstens kann ich da ne richtige Lüfterkurve und nicht ne Lüftertreppe einstellen (siehe Bild) und vorallem hab ich da nicht so viele Probleme wie mit dem GPU Tweak.
Nutzte GPU Tweak ja schon seit den ersten Versionen und hatte immer die Hoffnung, dass Asus da im Bereich Lüftersteuerung u.a. näher an den Afterburner und PrecisionX rankommen würd, doch nun sind wir ja schon bei Version 2.5.0.4 und es ist noch immer dasselbe  Drum, wenn du keine Probs mit den Spannungseinstellungen haben willst und vorallem ne gute Lüftersteuerungseinstellung, dann empfehl ich dir eher den Afterburner. Sieht zwar nicht so toll aus wie der GPU Tweak, aber die Optik kann man ja noch anpassen (gibt ja haufenweise Skins).

PS: Optisch find ich den Afterburner im Android-Look sogar noch bissel geiler als GPU Tweak  ->http://img.techpowerup.org/140120/Capture166-20140120.jpg. Oder wenn man es in rot-schwarz haben will, dann gibt es ja auch den RoG Ares Skin für den Afterburner (oder für Precision X die div. RoG und Classified Skins).


----------



## Flexsist (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Chimera,

Also die Profile sind gespeichert. Daran liegts nicht.  selbst wenns nicht gespeichert wäre, müsste ja die Original default kurve(treppe ) zu sehen sein.
Das geht auch ein paar Tage gut, nur irgendwann wundert man sich wenn die Graka schon wieder 70°C und heißer wurde.....dann guckt man in sein Profil, und siehe da, keine kurve mehr da...das heißt der Lüfter läuft immer mit 20% (weniger geht nicht bei der karte), nicht mehr nicht weniger, egal welche Temp die GPU hat. Theoretisch könnte ich auch speedfan dafür nehmen, läuft ja eh schon immer mit....aber dann könnten sich speedfan und GPU-Tweak gegenseitig stressen. den MSI afterburner mag ich nicht, der verursacht auch Probleme bei einem Spiel, ich weiß leider nicht mehr welches das war....ich hab in letzter zeit viele Spiele (an)gespielt...Crysis 3, BF4, BF3, Grid 2, NfS MW 2....

vielleicht werd ichs auch im bios einstellen, dann bin ich das Problem schon mal los, nur leider hat das teil aber nur 4 punkte zum hin und her schieben...
der VBE7.0.0.7b erkennt das bios und kanns bearbeiten. leider kann man da keine ziel-powertarget für bestimmte takte einstellen, sonst bräuchte ich garkein gpu-tweak mehr....


----------



## Chimera (21. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, noch ein kleiner Hinweis, da ich nicht weiss, ob du es schon wusstest: der Furzmurks hat leider null Aussagekraft, weder bezüglich Stabilität noch max. Temperatur. Dies aus dem einfachen Grund, dass schon seit geraumer Zeit (kam glaubs zu Zeit von Fermi und so auf) die Treiber den Furzmurks erkennen und automatisch die Karte gleich mal drosseln. Es gab mal Tipps, wie man dies aushebeln konnt (auf eigenes Risiko hin natürlich), k.A. jedoch ob es auch heute noch funzt.
Wenn du die Karte echt belasten willst, dann wäre das PCGH-VGA Tool oder Evga OC Scanner V3 besser (dies scheinen die Treiber nicht zu erkennen und drosseln deshalb nicht) oder sonst gleich auf einen Bench wie den Unigine Valley setzen.
Bezüglich der Kurve: nun, was sie dir nach jedem Reeboot anzeigt, sprich diese verkorkste Minimaltreppe, die zeigt es eben schon seit der allerersten Version des Tools an und leider hat sich dies eben nicht gebessert (siehe bei mir, wenn ich es starte: http://img.techpowerup.org/140121/Capture168-20140121.jpg ) -> bei mir bleibt der Lüfi dann beim Minimum von 39% bis die Karte an die 80°C kommt   Wenn du aber sehen willst, was für eine Kurve in deinem BIOS hinterlegt ist (denn denke nicht, dass GPU Tweak sie richtig anzeigt, jedenfalls weder bei mir noch beim Kollegen zeigt es die wahre Kurve vom BIOS an), dann wäre ebenfalls wiederum der Afterbummser erste Wahl, da es dort (ohne Änderungen an der Kurve vorgenommen zu haben) eben die Kurve so zeigt, wie sie im BIOS ist. Wie schon gesagt, GPU Tweak sieht zwar hübsch aus und mag zwar auch so seine Reize haben, aber in meinen(!) Augen steht es von der Funktion und Zuverlässigkeit her dem Afterburner oder PrecisionX noch sehr weit hinten an.
Ich an deiner Stelle hät mir da schon längst mal eins der vielen anderen Tools angeguckt (gibt ja einige: Sapphire Trixx, HIS iTurbo, Gigabunt OC Guru, usw.) und jenes gewählt, welches mir am besten passt und den Zweck optimal erfüllt. Drum hab ich auch mehr als eins auf dem PC  Normal nutze ich auf allen PCs den PrecisionX, ab und an aber auch den Afterbummser (wegen dem OSD) und eher selten auch mal GPU Tweak, aber dies wirklich selten. Ne Zeit lang nutzte ich auch das TGT Big Bang Tool, doch leider gibt es dieses ja nicht mehr   Bezüglich BIOS Flash: naja, dies würd ich eigentlich nur machen, wenn dir so Sachen wie Garantie und so egal sind und es effektiv absolut keinen anderen Weg gibt, um den von dir gewünschten Zustand zu erreichen.


----------



## Flexsist (21. Januar 2014)

Ja das der Furmark nicht grad als Stabitest verwendet werden kann ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber auch der Unigine_Heaven-4.0 ist da meiner meinung nach nicht viel besser. in beiden liefen die 1200MHz durch, in games gibts DX fehler. ich zocke, das ist der beste test. 
ich mag aber keine anderen tools haben  ich bin ein asus fan-boy.  deshalb hab ich hier auch asus auf den fehler aufmerksam gemacht, vielleicht ändert sich ja mal was...^^...die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

die garantie is schon weg, hatte mal n mod bios aufgespielt, mit 1180 MHz bei 1.294V, aber leider kann man das zielpowertarget nicht ändern....für die 1180MHz wären 120% nötig (glaub ich, lieber mehr als zu wenig, kühl genug bleibt sie ja), die ich dann aber selber einstellen müsste wieder per tool.

eigentlich würd ich die karte auf 1250MHz treiben wollen...*wie geht der ugly smilie*  ....aber dafür brauch die GPU mehr spannung (per tool gehts nur bis 1.294V) das sind 0.094V mehr als der standard takt hat, nicht grad viel luft, da bin ich mir aber zu unsicher, wegen des fehlenden ziel-powertargets.
der bios editor bietet leider auch nicht die möglichkeit jetzt eine max spannung einzustellen, die ich dann im tool einstellen könnte...nur für takte, aber da fehlt das powertarget, es ist ein teufelskreis... :/
Das max powertarget könnte ich aber editieren(fürs tool), nur bringt das nix, wenn die spannung troztdem bei 1.294V hängt. :/


----------



## Chimera (21. Januar 2014)

Naja, bin auch ein Fan von Asus, schliesslich kommen mir nur noch Bretter von Asus rein. Aber bei den Grakas hab ich eben noch die Alternative mit Evga und da bin ich schon seit den alten 200-er sehr glücklich mit. Asus ist zwar auch ok bei den Grakas, dennoch haben dir mir da schon ein paar wenige Male in die "Suppe gespuckt" (z.B. meine aktuelle GTX 760 Mini, wo die 39% die minimalste Drehzahl ist, obwohl sie gar nicht so schnell drehen müsst). Da ist übrigens wiederum ein Vorteil am Afterburner: man kann den Unofficial Overclocking Modus aktivieren.
Nun, wenn du noch Hoffnung hast, dann dein Glück  Ich hatte es bei den Versionen 1.x.x.x bis zur ersten 2.x.x.x, aber jetzt hätte ich sie erst wieder, wenn Asus sich wie Evga und MSI mit dem Macher des Afterburner zusammensetzen würd und auch das GPU Tweak auf die Basis des Riva Tuners gesetzt würde. So ist es einfach nur schade, wie schon damals mit dem Smart Doctor, der zwar ganz ok war, aber eben nicht aus dem Vollen schöpfte. Aber auch wenn man ein Asus Fanboy ist, so muss man ja nicht bei anderen Tools auf sein Asus verzichten  So sieht es jedenfalls bei mir aus: http://img.techpowerup.org/140121/Capture169-20140121.jpg oder dann im Sabertooth-Look: http://img.techpowerup.org/140121/Capture170-20140121.jpg, wobei ich am meisten eh den Kingpin-Skin nutze oder die anderen von Drerex 
Janu, wenn du dich am GPU Tweak klammern möchtest, dann hoffe ich für dich, dass es irgendwann mal noch ne Lösung geben wird 

PS: Übrigens, der Unigine Valley schlaucht bissel mehr als nur der Heaven


----------



## Flexsist (21. Januar 2014)

okay...der ROG skin sieht fett aus.....wenn da jetzt noch Crosshair IV extreme stehen würde wärs perfekt.... 
ich guck mir die sache mal an, du hast mich nun doch etwas überzeugen können. 
vielleicht bau ich mir auch selber ein skin, wenn ich raus gefunden hab weiß wies geht.
leider hab ich grad kein datenvolumen... 
ja, das mit der GTX 760 Mini hab ich auch schon verfolgt hier im forum. 

Danke dir erstmal!

UPDATE: Evga PrecisionX, ein klick auf Voltage "This device is not supported"

MSI Afterburner das Selbe. Voltage nicht einstellbar (ja, ich habs in den Option freigeschalten)


----------



## Chimera (22. Januar 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> okay...der ROG skin sieht fett aus.....wenn da jetzt noch Crosshair IV extreme stehen würde wärs perfekt....
> ich guck mir die sache mal an, du hast mich nun doch etwas überzeugen können.
> vielleicht bau ich mir auch selber ein skin, wenn ich raus gefunden hab weiß wies geht.
> leider hab ich grad kein datenvolumen...
> ...




Skin selber machen wird im Forum von Evga und Guru3D erklärt, ist aber auf englisch (weiss nicht, ob es ne deutsche Erklärung gibt). Hab jetzt mal bei Drerex seinen Skins geguckt, doch leider hat er bisher von den RoG nur Intel Skins gemacht (Rampage Extreme, Maximus Extreme, Gene, Hero und Formula) und eben die TUF Sabertooth und Gryphon. Man kann ihn natürlich auch fragen, ob er einem ein passendes Skin macht, denn eins ist klar: nicht nur für mich sind die Skins von Drerex was vom geilsten  Mir gefällt z.B. sein Air Frame (angelehnt ans Case von inWin) oder Alienware Skin genauso wie der Steampunk oder eben die RoG/TUF oder eben KingPin 
Bezüglich der Spannung: wenn du diese weder mit Afterburner noch sonst einem anderen Tool ändern kannst, dann liegt es wohl am Spannungsregler selber. Gab es ja auch früher schon bei Karten, dass die mit Fremdtools nicht wollten, sondern nur vom herstellereigenen Tool ne Spannungsänderung zuliessen. Komisch ist es aber schon, denn bei meinen Asus Karten (aktuell noch die GTS 450 und die GTX 760 Mini) kann ich die Spannung mit allen Tools ändern. Nur scheint der Spielraum bei meiner GTX 760 recht klein zu sein, denn in Precision kann ich nur +12mV draufhauen, ebenso im Afterbummser und 12,5mV im NV Inspector. Komisch ist aber schon, dass sich bei dir gar nix einstellen lässt. Hast aber schon bei den Tools in den Einstellungen erst mal die Spannung freigeschaltet? Beim Afterburner ist die Spannung @stock nicht änderbar, du musst erst in den Einstellungen die Spannungsänderung freischalten, siehe hier im Bild: Klick mich mal ganz lieb .


----------



## Flexsist (22. Januar 2014)

ja, klar....sagt ich ja schon, hab es in den Option Freigeschalten. der Spannungsregler bleibt an seinem Platz, der MSI afterburner liest die spannung ja nicht mal aus.
Evga PrecisionX liest die spannung zwar aus, lässt aber auch keine ändererungen zu.

wie es aussieht hat asus mir nun auch in die suppe gespuckt, wie du so schön sagtest.
dann hat sich das mit den skins auch erledigt....  danke dir trotzdem...


----------

